# The Gauntlet Has been thrown down!



## shorts (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok here's what's up...I have done Pulled Pork for my local Eagles club before...using the methods I've learned here of course...and they requested I do about 200lbs possibly more depending on how it sells for the Eagles Heritage Festival Party...Told em no problem I'd love to...but you pay for the supplies and me and my wifes beer...they said no problem!!!

Well I walk into the Eagles the other night I am in the Eagles and walk up to get a fresh Strohs and some guy that I've never seen in there looks at me and says so your our competition...I'm like what???  What competition...here a local organization decided they wanted to get involved and take this over...He tells me he volunteered...this week...to do pulled pork but they told him they already had somebody to do it...

So he start quizzing me...who much meat can you cook at a time...I said..I can smoke about 80-100lbs at a time...so then he says well I've got a roaster I can do the whole shoulder at once...I said ok...but that's not Q...Well then he asks what I use...boston butt...I said I can do the shoulder but some of that can end up coming out as a ham...oh no I was wrong...I asked him where he got his rub from...what rub????  Imagine that...I asked about his finishing sauce...what's that???  And he does Q on the side...yeah right!!!  Well now they are doing battered chicken deep fried and he says he's going to kick my butt in sales...

Well I'm gonna put out some of the best butt with the best sauces I can get from the great SMF team and kick is A$$!!!!!

Sorry for the rambling...he just kind of pissed me off...I've been planning this for 2 months now!!!!!


----------



## dingle (Aug 20, 2008)

You go Shorts!! Show 'em what the SMF is all about!!


----------



## flash (Aug 20, 2008)

Speak softly and carry a big stick. 

Translated.....kick his butt


----------



## wutang (Aug 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see the qview of the bbq whupping you put on this guy!!!


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 20, 2008)

Some folks sure can be arrogant. Smoke those pork butts your way and all that left over,greasy poultry will have to be turned into chicken salad and frozen for some poor bast*** in the future. Good luck.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 20, 2008)

Go get em Shorts... Good luck to ya!


----------



## shorts (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Gang!!  I'm gonna put out some of my best PP!!!  There's gonna be a lot of chicken hitting the fan!!!!!


----------



## daddio (Aug 20, 2008)

load that smoker up and take that ol boy to the woodshed!! he'll end up toteing your wood!! man who would even want that chicken over real q? you got this give him what for!


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 20, 2008)

If he is such a great Qer then why fry the chicken? We need some creative cat calls to throw at em during the day.

"Hey Colonel, where's your suspenders?"


----------



## 1894 (Aug 20, 2008)

I like that advice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Let the Q speak and the Q-less will become meek by the end of the day 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Phil


----------



## dingle (Aug 20, 2008)

Are you sure you're not a philosophy major?


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 20, 2008)

Best of luck.

I am sure you product is better..........but you never know.........whole lot of people don't know good food when it hits them in the head.  Any cooking contest is a crap shoot, but man, when you let the public be the judge, throw the rules out the window.

Good luck.  Let us know how it turns out.  Send the chicken man off crying.


----------



## richtee (Aug 20, 2008)

A-freaking MEN. 
Just tell him to keep those yardpeckers away from your butts!


----------



## seboke (Aug 20, 2008)

Go get 'em shorts!  I wish I lived closer - I'd voulenteer to be on your cook team for free (well, maybe for beer..) just to be up close and personal to see that arse bag pack up his deep fryer!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck, Shorts.


----------



## bobbyh (Aug 20, 2008)

Gata...........


----------



## 1894 (Aug 20, 2008)

Good point , it may come down to the different sauces you have for folks to try. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Mayby a sampler dish for each with a cracker , bread or pretzel  for  a taste  test.


----------



## ronp (Aug 20, 2008)

With the knowledge here you can do it.

Good luck!!


----------



## capt dan (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope for rain, that will piss off any deep fryin idiot!

Better yet, just stay calm, quiet and collectively  kick butt with your pork. Don't let him get to ya. And when he comes over askin  questions, tell em  that ya got a recipe with 11 herbs and spices, and its  finger lickin good!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






What a boner! take  him down bud!

I think I might also have a word with the powers that be at the eagles who flim flammed ya in the first place.  Screw the beer, now its gotta be expenses and  mixed drinks(top shelf).


----------



## nick (Aug 21, 2008)

*Thats...Speak softly, and carry a big stick...burner!*

*So he goes from "pretending" to smoke world-class Q to frying chicken. Kinda like wanting a filet but settling for a hotdog. *
*Go blow him away!*


----------



## shorts (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks again to all!  What he doesn't seem to know is I've already done my Q at the Eagles and people are requesting I do it again!  The other thing he doesn't under stand is I'm doing this to help my club out!!!!  Well with free beers and yup mix drinks!!  

He better hope it doesn't rain it's pretty easy for me to take pans of PP in a warmer up to the ball room not sure they're going to want that kettle deep frier up there!!!  LOL!!!

Seboke I'd of loved to have another rep from the SMF there!!  You'd be getting all the beer you could drink!!  Thats why the wifey is driving me home at night!!!


----------



## goat (Aug 21, 2008)

Good luck Shorts.  Take no prisoners.


----------



## shorts (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Goat!  Don't know why but this guy really got my goat...the pun was intended!!  LOL!!  Thanks again!  Going to start working on a new sauce I thought of this weekend while helping a buddy figure out his new smoker!


----------



## bbq addict (Aug 21, 2008)

You mean to tell me that everyone is going to smell that tbs all day and he thinks people are going to want some greasy chicken???  I'm sure he's going to get a few takers, but to call it a contest???  It's over before it even began!

Kick his greasy butt!!!


----------



## shorts (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks BBQ_Addict!  I'm going to have the smokers going right outside the tent where the band is going to play!  Now this is a band that draws heavy drinkers...I'm thinkin these guys will be wanting the big ole PP sammichs!!!

Ya know I would of never even thought of trying any of this if it wasn't for the SMF and it's great members!!!  This is where I learned how to make real Q and all my friends know that!!!!  I was really looking forward to doing this cook now he just fired up my competitive side!!!!


----------



## jakesmith (Aug 21, 2008)

Let me guess, he probably was going to go down to the local wholesale food store and grab some shredded prok. Throw some BBQ sauce which he also purchased at the store and then maybe throw in some of his own spices and then call it Q. 

Jeez, when will they learn that Qing isnt for the faint at heart.


----------



## shorts (Aug 21, 2008)

Jakesmith he was going to throw the whole shoulder in a roaster...No rub...then have some store bought stuff to put on it!!  All the people that have had mine keep asking what the BBQ sauce is and I tell them none...It's my rub mixed with the juices!!  That and the spritz I use on it....they don't believe me until I show them...He didn't even know what the lovely bark was that slathering it in mustard first did!!!  HA!!!

He definitely doesn't know that Q'ing isn't for the faint of heart...no way he could hang with me and my 30 pack of Strohs on an all night cook!!!!

Hope you guys don't mind me venting...When I know someone knows about Q then I listen...he just popped off and had no idea what real Q is...If he's my competition then he forgot to load his gun!! LOL!!!

BTW can't ya roast in an oven...LMAO...sorry had to throw that in!!!


----------



## cman95 (Aug 21, 2008)

Vent on brother vent on!! Hell let him do his shredded pork and bbq sauce. Then show your spread and it's a done deal!! We got all the faith in the world in ya man. Toss a beer back for me.


----------



## coyote (Aug 21, 2008)

you the man shorts..sounds as if he has your attention now..that will be focused into the q of the eagles show down...just don't holler "in yer face col sanders" when your sales  out total him..lol..


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 21, 2008)

Shorts, do one thing if ya can.. get an accomplice to stroll over to his chicken booth and get a leg... cut the leg between the drum and thigh.. if it'd been frozen before, it'll be dark red or black on the bones.. and if it's not cooked to 180 deg (and he sounds like he doesn't have a clue..) it'll be bloody... have him wave it around and holler, "Hey, you feedin' me half raw bloody chicken?  Why these bones so black?  Is this stuff rotten or what??" 
Toss on 10 more butts, you'll need 'em... chicken's goin' in the dirt..!


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 21, 2008)

Go get em shorts!  Yall just do what ya know be right, folks will know who can Q an who be full of it!  May the smoke gods smile upon yer cooker!


----------



## shorts (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm really focused now!!  I'm adding a new plate to the bottom of my smoker!

POPS6927 LMAO!  I'll have all kinds of buddies around that would love to do it!  Still not sure where he came from!  Never even seen him in the club before!!

If it wasn't for the SMF I'd be nervous but I've already done this and the love it!!!  My wife has even talked to people and told them about the party and what I was cooking and they are coming down to check it out!!!!  I'll definitely get some q-view for you all!!!


----------



## carnuba (Aug 22, 2008)

kick butt

he doesn't stand a chance


----------



## shorts (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm gonna do my best!!  I really don't think he stands a chance!!!!


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 22, 2008)

You go get him shorts..With your knowledge from SMF...you'll have him begging for advice.


----------



## carpetride (Aug 23, 2008)

Smoke some chicks just to mess with him!  Seriously though you mention changing this or that...don't change what is already working for you too much before a big cook.


----------



## ghost308 (Aug 23, 2008)

Why not hit him with both barrels ? throw a couple yard birds in also and show him up Twice  :)


----------



## bobbyh (Aug 23, 2008)

when is the showdown?


----------



## shorts (Aug 24, 2008)

The adjustments I'm doing aren't going to be permanent I'm just trying to get a more even temp from front to back by putting a cooking sheet with holes in it in the bottom...if it doesn't work I'll just take it back out!

Actually I might throw a few ABT's in just for the crew helping me server!

The cook is the weekend of Sept 19th and 20th!


----------



## ebshumidors (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd throw some birds on, too.  Make sure you brine them first.  It really puts them over the top.  If you really want to get his goat, I have a smoking cookbook out that has a recipe for smoked fried chicken.  Basically, smoke it half through, coat it and fry it.  I haven't tried it but it sounds interesting.  I can post the recipe if you're inclined.


----------



## ebshumidors (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's the recipe for 'Finger Lickin' Fried Smoked Chicken' from the recipe book.

3 1/2 lbs chicken parts
3 C buttermilk
2 T Tobasco
2-3 t salt
1t black pepper
1 1/2 C flour
1 1/2 lb crisco
3T Bacon drippings

Put bird in dish and pour tobasco and buttermilk over it - cover and refridge for at least 4 hrs.  Drain bird and reserve marinade.  Let bird stand at room temp for 20 min on a rack.  Smoke bird for 25-35 m at 200-220.
Put chicken back in marinade.  Put flour, salt and pepper in brown bag.  Put bird in bag, one at a time, and shake to coat.  Fry bird in crisco and bacon drippings for @ 10-12 min each side.

Anybody who tries it, please let me know how this works out.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Sep 4, 2008)

Shorts,

When is the festival?


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 12, 2008)

Shorts my friend i feel like i have been left hangin waitin on the "rest of the story"  seriously how did things turn out???


----------



## richtee (Sep 13, 2008)

Hear hear!


----------



## mrwizardgi (Sep 13, 2008)

Still a week to go?!?  I want results!!!!  Good luck to you (although you won't need it using tips from here!).

J-


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 13, 2008)

sorry i forgot the date or missed, thanks wiz for reminding me.  so consider this a bump so that we can all wish you the best next week-end


----------



## gt2003 (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn, I read all the way thru the thread for the results.  Guess I'll have to wait a couple of more days.  Good luck Shorts, you'll do great!!!


----------



## shorts (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry I didn't get back!!  It's coming next weekend!!  I'll have Q-view and updates!   I just ordered  the  boston butt!!  If you're in  NW  OH there is a meat processor  called  Tanks Meats in Elmore Ohio.  They said the price was 2.09 lb...I was going to order 200lbs and asked for discount on the volume they asked if they had to do anything to it I said nope just put it in a box!  They said sure...how does a 1.45 a lb sound!!!  Woohoo...starting the cook on Thursday the 18th...cooking all weekend until Sunday the 21st!  

Oh and Werdwolf and the Mrs is going to stop by on Saturday!!  Looking forward to meeting them!!!


----------



## micker (Sep 13, 2008)

Pretty good price.  I can sometimes get it at $1.29 at Ronnies Meats in Detroit.    Good luck with the throwdown.


----------



## mgwerks (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, I don't see how it'll be much of a contest - but it may be a great learning experience for the other guy.  Be gracious in your victory, and when it's all over, offer to show him the error of his ways.

You could also buy a case of chicken legs (pretty cheap) and toss them on te smoker as well.  Set them out as freebies on a plate labeled "Free Smoked Chicken Samples - Quality BBQ takes time...".


----------



## shorts (Sep 17, 2008)

Well it's just about that time!!  Gonna be busy...  My wife went and picked up the butts...they delivered me 289lbs instead of 250!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm gonna start prepping tonight...Rub the first batch to set until tomorrow then rub a batch for Sat...  Will start chopping the coleslaw tomorrow to set until Friday morn...then package up for Friday lunch!!  Lot's of fun and lots of Strohs...
Told my daughter to bring her point and shoot so I can get some q-view!!

Will be smoking and serving for 3 days!!  Sippin on a few Strohs too..!!!


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

Yer time to shine!  
Unlike the Buckeyes last Sat  ;{) My one Big 10 team I figgered might DO something...dang it.


----------



## 1894 (Sep 17, 2008)

Enjoy and have a great smoke . 
And don't pick on the greasy chicken guy , he'll be hanging his head in shame by days end


----------



## grothe (Sep 17, 2008)

Kick some a** Shorts!!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Shorts, it sounds like fun! Good luck to ya and take lots of pictures for us.


----------



## paddfoot (Sep 17, 2008)

kick his *** man, nothing beats the real thing


----------



## capt dan (Sep 17, 2008)

YOU CAN DO IT!! ( in my lil puerto rican voice)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





289 lbs of love and tenderness.  Dang man, I am envious! I am doin about 110 lbs on fri night(12 butts and a brisket), but yeah, go get  em! try not  to be too cocky, it's more fun to "kill em softly"


----------



## sweet_magnolia (Sep 17, 2008)

Good luck and have some fun!


----------



## grouch (Sep 17, 2008)

Brother Mark, whatever happened to "I will speak no evil...."?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It sounds like the level of Q knowledge is about the same at #402 as it is here at #1.  If it has sauce on it, it can be called bbq.  Must be the result of too many brain cells having been killed off.

Good luck,

Mike


----------



## shorts (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the encouragement!  Now here is a huge THANKS to the SMF!!
We kicked butt!!!  Pun intended!!!  Started the Butts smoking Thursday to make sure I had some for Friday Lunch...well when you place your smoker outside the back screen door and that TBS floats in...well you get the picture...  That evening I had some pulled and they have been smelling it for hours so they asked if I would sell a couple that night...aw what the heck...kept em waiting this long...sold 7 piled sandwiches of real bbq goodness!!  The club Mgr walks by see the size and asks me if I should cut back on my portions....well NO!!  I had him look at this pan of meat sitting here and after selling 7 it's all profit!!!  He couldn't believe it!!  I had 32 butts to do!!

So Friday the big day is here...I'm back up at the club at 7:00am...oh forgot to mention I had couple of Strohs and didn't leave until 2:00am!!  Well by 7:30 the smokers are loaded again and I'm serving sammies out of the kitchen for lunch in the dining room...Around 4:00 I set up outdoors in the parking lot and now I'm running the smokers and serving inside and out until 2 of my good buds come up to help!  I sold a couple hundred sammies and dinners and I couldn't count how many people go out of their way to come back a tell me how good it was!!  Now the bad part...I was put in the middle of the Club Mgr and a Girl who thought she could run this whole thing well the Mgr was pissed at her and took it out on me...wrong thing to do after 18 hours of working up their for free!!!!  Well this 249LB bald guy went nuts on him...told him I was done and he could figure out what he was going to do with the rest of the meat on Sat...  

Now it's Sat around noon and I'm sitting at home waiting for a trustee to come in so I can turn in my card and keys...then a good buddy of mine who played in the band the night before called me...he is also a brother Eagle...and starts with the...It's not about him...It's about the Club...the people are loving your food and you are enjoying making it...He said he watched me and he could tell!!  He said be the bigger man and just tell him to stay out of your way or you'll stuff his head...you know where!!!  He talked me into it!!  My wife looked at me handed me my spritz bottle said I'll drop you off go kick some more ***!!!!  Now we sold another 300-400 sammies...I lost count we were so busy!!!  I had people telling me over and over that this was the best BBQ they ever had!!!!!!  SMF take a bow couldn't of done it without you!!!  

Some side notes...The Club Mgr came up to me and apologized over and over...he was damn near crying...he never meant it towards me but he had a few whiskies in him and I was the one there...told him never do that again or one of us is going to be bleeding...not me!!!!  We now have talked it out and he want me and my wife to Co-Chair it next year!!!  The Ads will all say ....Yup FEATURING MARK WADE'S PULLED PORK SAMMIES!!!!!  

For the man the threw the gauntlet down...well ended up talking to him...well low and behold...turns out that same girl instigated the comments out of him...he thought it was just a joke because he's just a smarta$$...here he knows all about the low and slow...has a chargriller at home...we traded pulled pork for chicken strips...by then I didn't want to see another pulled pork sammie!!!  After we shut down we knocked back quite a few and ended up pickled and good friends!!!  

All in all it was a great weekend!!!!!!

Oh BTW my daughter has some pics she took I'm waiting for her to send them to me and I will add them one!!!

Take a huge bow SMF I learned this from you all!!!  The whole town is talking about OUR pulled pork!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grothe (Sep 23, 2008)

AWESOME shorts!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Sounds like a great time! Points for you my friend....points for you!!!


----------



## shorts (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Gene!!  If I Co-Chair it me and my new buddy are going to have his huge roaster going and the smokers!!  Work as a team and have a ball...only problem is going to be how we'll get home!!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 23, 2008)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## 1894 (Sep 23, 2008)

That's what wifes and other friends are for 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looking forward to the pics and the next event 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gotta keep it fun though


----------



## shorts (Sep 23, 2008)

1894 you got that right!!  They knew just what to say!  She has a few I'll get them from her!  Next year if we do it right it will be huge and we want to add a big family area...Rock Band Comp or DDR comp for the teens...the big bouncing things for the kids...bring the club back to FAMILY!!!  These are a bunch of great guys...it'll be a ball!!!

Thanks Joe!


----------



## cman95 (Sep 23, 2008)

Congrats Mark...we knew you could do it.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 23, 2008)

Fantastic story. 
So how much money did you make ? 
Sounds like you really cleaned up :-) 
Just waiting on the pictures now.


----------



## flyin'illini (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice re-cap, Shorts.


----------



## shorts (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Flyin'illini!!

Thanks CA...my calculations have it roughly somewhere in the 1200-1500 ballpark for just me and my 2 buds...that's after expenses and beers!!!
It will end up being more since I have 6 butts in the freezer that I didn't even touch!  There were 3 ready 2 warm up in the oven and they are still selling them today!


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds great!!!  I know all too well the ins and outs of politics at small private clubs.  I'm the Commander of a VFW and the hubby is the manager.  It can be hectic and aggravating at times...ultimately though, the clubs rely on volunteers like you who go out of the way with your generosity!!  Way to go shorts!!!


----------



## shorts (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Shellbellc!!  He crossed the line in what he said so it took quite a bit of talking down but they knew how to get to me!!  I really enjoyed it so I'll do it again...for the club!!!


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 23, 2008)

that's good money - particularly for something that you obviously enjoy ;-) 
So what sauces/rubs did you end up using (recipes ?) 
So what's an eagles club then ?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 23, 2008)

Glad to hear that everything went well.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice job shorts, excellent thread my friend. Awesome way to make a new best bud, and support your club! Looks like the bar will be raised next year! Points!


----------



## shorts (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Capt Dan and Bmudd14474.  Stopped last night at my local tavern and they are discussing it there...he wants me to do a small one for him...he's a good friend of the family so what the heck...I'll do a few butts for him...he buys the beer!

Curious Ardvark I have a spritz that is a very complicated recipy....
1 part water
1 part  EVOO
1 part Wishy Sauce
1 part Apple cider Vinegar

My finish sauce is a derivative of a recipe called Wet Stuff.

The Eagles is a private club.  We are considered a nonprofit organization.


----------



## vlap (Sep 24, 2008)

An excellent read and story. Thanks for posting it and excellent work to feed so many so very well.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Ar  mataz_01_37:


----------



## shorts (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Vlap!  I really did enjoy doing it!!  Nobody quite understands how I was able to create such good pulled pork in my little smokers!!!  

Oh I forgot one part of the story you guys are going to love this!!!  I had a vendor come up to me and said he was going to order one of my pulled pork sammies but his wife bought him one from a vendor downtown who's been in business for quite a while...He said she read his mind...he opened the container and low and behold there is this pile of white meat....hummmm  what's that?  Where's the smoke ring???  He says he likes his because he has all these sauces....guess what my answer was????  Come on...I know ya can....YUP...mine doesn't need any sauce!!!!!  LOL!!!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 24, 2008)

A more elaborate description would be "A non-profit, fraternal organization based on the premise of 'people helping people'"
Eagles clubs across the United States and Canada raise money every year for a variety of research charities including cancer, Alzheimers, heart deisease, spinal cord injury, and even one called the 'Jimmy Durante children's fund'.

We raise money all year long for the different charities, just to give it away, (and have one heck of a good time doing it!)....thru fundraisers such as Shorts just helped make happen, raffles, auctions, and other such activities.


Hope this gives you a better understanding about the Fraternal Order of Eagles


Congratulations, brother Shorts on a successful and worthy fundraiser!!

f.o.e #2828  Tama/Toledo, IA

L8r,
Eric


----------



## capt dan (Sep 24, 2008)

Excellent explanation Eric!  They are all over this  fine country, and do a ton of  good things, one event at a time. Great organization just like  the"shriners", or " Masons", or " F.O.P." or " VFW".


----------



## ronp (Sep 24, 2008)

I enjoyed the story. Glad you are the man there makes you proud, huh.
Points to you.


----------



## shorts (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Fellow Brother Eric for the expanded explanation!!  We are the Tiffin Arie 402!

Thanks Ron I did enjoy doing it!!!


----------



## bcfishman (Sep 25, 2008)

Shorts,

Still no pictures?

You know the rules.

I have been salivating for the past few days waiting to see these.

Give us some closure already!


----------



## shorts (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry BCFishMan...I'm still waiting on my daughter to send me the link when she uploads them...I swear I'll get em out there!!!!


----------



## 1894 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well , send us her email addy and we can dogpile on her that we NEED to see the pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Dang kids anyway , always too busy to see what the important stuff really is 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just kidding and looking forward to the pics , well if it really happened


----------



## shorts (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally proof that it happened!  Here's a few...
Here I am...Working hard Strohs in hand... [wrap]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3191/2896784754_c87a1432a3.jpg?v=0[/wrap]



























Here are my Chef's I use that term lightly!  [wrap]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3246/2895944933_c6cdd56594.jpg?v=0[/wrap]

























Here's the GOSM loaded...

[wrap]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3134/2895943279_ab52def9c6.jpg?v=0[/wrap]
























Here's the SNP pro loaded...

[wrap]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3121/2896785780_ce80fe7193.jpg?v=0[/wrap]
























Here's some of the finished product...everybody loved even if I might say so myself...thanks to all on the SMF!!!

[wrap]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3042/2895944099_79291b8b66.jpg?v=0[/wrap]

























Finally here's my buddies warming up!! Later you couldn't get near the stage!!

[wrap]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3106/2896790178_df69c6664e.jpg?v=0[/wrap]
























It was quite an experience!!!


----------



## dingle (Sep 29, 2008)

It REALLY DID happen! Real nice job Shorts! Points


----------



## shorts (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Dingle!!  Yup it really happened!!  I also set them up with 3 butts that were cooked to 170 so they could throw them in the oven through the week!!  I talked to a guy yesterday that ate at least 12 sandwiches through week!!


----------



## dingle (Sep 29, 2008)

"They" say you can have too much of a good thing....I dont believe it!!


----------



## shorts (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm with ya there..."THEY" are wrong!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## 1894 (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks great , I knew you'd get us the pics


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey shorts thank you for letting us join you on this adventure.  very cool


----------



## shorts (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm glad you all enjoyed this little adventure...because that's what it was!!!!  Now on to the latest saga...2 Trustees walked out on the club...now they want me to run for Trustee...I'm just dumb enough that I might!


----------

